# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Latinica 15.11.2010.

## bamboleiro

Dragi prijatelji,
htio bih se osvrnuti na izjave državnog tajnika dane u Latinici danas 15.11. 2010. a vezane na smrzavanje jajašaca. Naime koliko taj čovjek pojma nema ni o čemu govori njegova izjava da "...se jajašca mogu ponovo smrznuti"! Normalno da mogu, kao što se može i hrana nakon probave ponovo pojesti ali to nitko normalan ne bi napravio. 
Ovo Vam govorim zato što to zna svaki student biologije. Ja sam inače znanstvenik i godinama radim u polju imunologije. Ono što sigurno laici ne znaju, ali što bi trebao znati jedan državni tajnik da se za smrzavanje stanica koristi DMSO koji omogućuje da stanicu prilikom smrzavanja ne unište kristali leda. On je vrlo toksičan dok je otopljen i sam postupak smrzavanja mora biti vrlo brz, ali opet ne prebrz da se ne uništi stanica. Upravo zbog toga nakon odmrzavanja barem polovica stanica bude mrtva ili tzv. "apoptotična". Dakle takvu bedastoću čuti od državnog tajnika znači da ON NEMA POJMA !!!!

MOLIM VAS PROČITAJTE OVO, NAĆI ĆETE DOVOLJNO PISANIJH MATERIJALA O OVOJ METODI VEĆ I NA GOOGLU A MOŽETE KORISTITI I www.pubmed.com Eto predlažem udruzi da se 
1. rasita kod relevantnih stručnjaka zašto se stanice u pravilu ne odmrzavaju pa smrzavaju
2. iskoristite ovaj argument u daljnjoj pravnoj borbi

srdačno Vaš bamboleiro

----------


## Angie75

Nažalost, drž. tajnik Golem je rođeni govornik, i nije ovo ni prva ni zadnja laž koju je tako uvjerljivo plasirao.
Od latinice sam nažalost uspjela vidjeti samo kraj, u kojem je baš Golem najviše došao do izražaja. Svi ostali su saželi svoj stav u dvije rečenice, a on je rekao barem dvadesetidvije  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

bamboleiro, hvala na javljanju, pitanje je bilo o odmrzavanju i ponovnom zamrzavanju embrija, ne jajnih stanica, al ista stvar. I da, već se u praksi pokazalo koliko je teško odmrznuti jajnu stanicu, za razliku od embrija. Ostani s nama :Smile: .

----------


## pino

Znamo mi sve to, bamboleiro. Nije uzalud metoda zamrzavanja j.s. proglašena eksperimentalnom - budući da postoji provjerena (u smislu zdravlja djece) i bolja metoda (u smislu uspješnosti) zamrzavanja zametaka. 

Po meni treba naglasiti da zamrzavanje zametaka ne može biti zamijenjeno zamrz. j.s. jer je zamrzavanje zametaka jedina metoda kojom se mogu izbjeći opasne višeplodne trudnoće.

----------


## Charlie

Možda bi se mogao poslati demanti nekih Golemovih izjava koji bi se mogao objaviti u pauzi između 2 dijela slijedeće Latinice?

Pa da pobrojimo sve izrečene nebuloze, počevši od odmrzavanja i ponovnog zamrzavanja, pa dovođenja pod upitnik ove brojke od 1010 trudnoća pod novim zakonom (prvo na koji apsolutni broj postupaka ide taj broj trudnoća kad znamo da na žalost broj neplodnih parova raste iz godine u godinu, pa povećanje broja klinika, pa koliko ih je iz inozemstva, koliko ih je iz FET-a, koliko je višeplodnih trudnoća koje se svugdje u svijetu izbjegavaju a naravno da podižu broj rođenih beba, daj Bože zdravih...), pa ovo o uzrocima neplodnosti - valjda bi sve žene trebale naći partnera u ranim 20-tima, kamo sreće, i vodreći se školovanja i karijere, kako bi se to krasno odrazilo na ionako bijednu ekonomsku situaciju u RH...ne mogu se sad sjetiti dalje ali ako pročešljamo emisiju bit će toga sigurno još puno više.

----------


## taca70

Bamboleiro, veliko hvala sto si se odlucio javiti i pruziti svoju pomoc. Mnogi od nas su cijelu tu problematiku zamrzavanja/odmrzavanja dobro proucili i potpuno nam je jasno da Golem prica bezveze ali prosjecnom gradaninu je to SF i vecina si nece dati truda da se upusti u analiziranje recenog. Takve demantije bi bilo najbolje da daje struka, npr. dr. Kniewald kad je vec bio u studiju ali ocito se nije snasao u tom trenutku.

----------


## Kadauna

> Bamboleiro, veliko hvala sto si se odlucio javiti i pruziti svoju pomoc. Mnogi od nas su cijelu tu problematiku zamrzavanja/odmrzavanja dobro proucili i potpuno nam je jasno da Golem prica bezveze ali prosjecnom gradaninu je to SF i vecina si nece dati truda da se upusti u analiziranje recenog.* Takve demantije bi bilo najbolje da daje struka, npr. dr. Kniewald kad je vec bio u studiju ali ocito se nije snasao u tom trenutku.*


slažem se osim što uopće više ne očekujem da će se Kniewald kritično izjašnjavati u vezi zakona i otvoreno se suprostaviti Golemu pa makar i na očite Golemove laži. 

Em zato što je Kniewald već osjetio negativne posljedice za svoje javne istupe prošle godine i kritike na račun zakona,  em zato što sad radi u državnoj bolnici, odnosno ima ugovor s državnom bolnicom (indirektno s Milinovićem). 

G. Kniewald, koliko god cijenim vaš rad i trud, nažalost su se stvari tako posložile, isto tako što je i Lučinger odbio doći u Latinicu, bez obzira što je sad isključivo privatnik........... Čeka ugovor s HZZO-om i bio bi više nego smion suprostavljati se otvorenom lažima Golema. 

HVALA Bamboleiro na podršci, meni mnogo znači  :Smile: )

----------


## lezanka

Glede broja od 1010 rođene djece postupkom potpomognute oplodnje ja vjerujem da govori istinu. No trik/obmana/itd. koji političari primjenjuju u toj informaciji je sljedeći.

Niti u jednom trenutku neće kazati da su svih 1010 djece rođeni iz postupka potpomognute oplodnje prema novom zakonu u Hrvatskoj ! Naime jedini relevantni statistički podatak koji je u Hrvatskoj moguće dobiti je tzv IZS obrazac o prijavi poroda a koji sva rodilišta moraju ispuniti i slati zavodu za javno zdravstvo. Konkretno (http://www.hzjz.hr/izvjesca/Obr_POR.pdf) i već dugo vremena se on šalje u digitalnom obliku. Tu možete vidjeti razne detalje trudnoće i poroda, a u patološkom stanju (točka 32.) nalazi se podtočka 16 i 17 odnosno oznaka da li se radilo eventualno o IVF ili ICSI postupku. Nigdje ne stoji informacija gdje je taj postupak obavljen ! 

Prema zakonu o statistici sabor donosi program statističkih aktivnosti u nekom razdoblju, te tko vodi određene podatke. Uz Državni zavod za statistiku koji je zadužen za sve i svašta, za područje javnog zdravstva je zadužen upravo Zavod za javno zdravstvo, te se njemu obavezno moraju slati ti IZS obrasci (ima i raznih). 

Naravno HZZO može zahtjevati od bilo koje bolničke djelatnosti vođenje bilo kakve dodatne statistike, no kod postupka potpomogunute oplodnje radi se o specifičnom problemu. Razmak između postupka i rezultata je obično 9 mjeseci, a parovi u postupku nemaju nikakvu obavezu kontaktirati nazad određenu bolnicu o konačnoj uspješnosti postupka. Osim toga djelatnosti vezane uz postupak oplodnje na kraju krajeva su zadužene za početni dio posla do transfera, a nakon toga praćenje trudnoće preuzimaju sigurno u značajnom broju djelatnosti ginekologije drugih zdravstvenih ustanova. 

Sada ću bubnuti netko iz Splita (može i npr. Karlovca) ode na postupak u Zagreb (npr. Vuk Vrhovec) i žena uspješno zatrudni. Možeš misliti kako će zvati nekog na Vuk Vrhovec (ako ih uopće može telefonski nazvati) nakon što se dijete rodi. Svi se slažemo da će biti zaokupirana prinovom :D Nemojmo zaboraviti, nažalost dok se dijete ne rodi svašta se može zakomplicirati i tek sa porodom se može smatrati do kraja uspješnim postupkom.

Naravno određeni doktori koji se bave postupkom potpomognute oplodnje su i znanstvenici, te žele znati konačnu uspješnost postupka. Tako npr. će vas iz Maribora zvati o uspješnosti postupka, no to su iznimke i nikako pravilo. Bilo bi zanimljivo saznati tko to u Hrvatskoj doista prati. 

Rezultat svega toga je da sa velikom vjerojatnošću brojci od 1010 djece nisu doprinjeli samo centri u Hrvata već zapravo svi mogući centari u svijetu gdje odlaze parovi iz Hrvatske. Mi smo konkretno bili na uspješnom postupku kod dr. Reš-a. Naravno kod praćenja trudnoće u sklopu anamneze je evidentirano da smo bili na postupku potpomognute oplodnje, čak je i u zdravstvenoj knjizi (malo su pretjerali sa veličinom po meni) djeteta navedeno da se radilo o postupku potpomognute oplodnje, no nigdje nije navedeno gdje je on obavljen. Ako je i navedeno to je u nekakvom tekstualno obliku u anamnezi, koji služi kao informativno mjesto za ginekologa, a nikako prikladno za statistiku.

Po meni možemo kazati da je zakon imao doista pozitivni efekt na povećanje djece iz postupka potpomognute oplodnje, jer su se parovi ranije odlučili na odlazak u centre van Hrvatske neograničene suludim zakonom i zbog toga sa većom uspješnošću ! Lako je pokazati zakon uspješnim kada se kitiš tuđim perjem.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tužno je bilo gledati tu Latinicu,  nakon godinu dana,  ista pjesma ( i svako drži svoju stranu...)  . Golem  se uporno poziva na struku,  da je zakon donesen uz savjetovanje sa ljudima iz struke,  a u studiju nikoga...  Ne vjerujem da doktori nisu zvani,  nego se vjerovatno nisu  odazvali. Pa zar nitko od njih nema zrno savjesti nego se svi tako boje, nevjerovatno...
Beta i Roda su nam se super držale,  ne možemo očekivati da su mogle nadbrbljati Golema,  on je retorik, svaka mu dala,  podsječa me na generalbojnika Rojsa, brbljam da brbljam.  Valjda misli ako brzo priča da nećemo stići sve pohvatati.  Il se pravi blesav ili zaista (postoji i ta mogućnost, možda) do njih nije došla vijest da doktori bez obzira na broj folikula izvade 2 (ja sam takav slučaj) ili biolozi se ne zamaraju sa zamrzavanjem.  Ne zanima mene koliko je beba iz zamrznute jajne stanice,  nek on nama provjeri koliko je zamrznutih jajnih stanica.  
Uporno naturaju brojku zamrznutih embrija,  kao da su to zaboravljena djeca u domu.  Treba u nekoj emisiji baš dati naglasak na tu situaciju,  da će se ti roditelji sigurno vratiti po njih.

----------


## ZAUZETA

I, da,  kad je onako bezobrazno se obrecnuo, pa jel on govori turski...  svaka čast žene na suzdržavanju,  jooooj...

----------


## zarrin

ja ne mogu dati neki stručni komenar jer nisam te struke no mogu kao čovjek reći da mi se gadi što vam se radi u ovoj zemlji i da sam cijelim srcem uz vas u vašoj borbi!

----------


## coolerica

ja sam se jučer zapitala jednu stvar i vidim da ju je ležanka (čiji su nas postovi uspješno doveli do dr.Reša i zato mu veliko hvala) primjetio i obrazložio. Meni u  trudničkoj stoji IVF+ET 9.V.2010. al nigdje ne piše gdje (osim na prvom nalazu kad je ustanovljena T al ne i u trudničkoj knjižici). Znači li to da ću, kad rodim, postati dio Golemove statistike?! Može li se  to spriječiti? Ma, mora se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

On je rekao da je bilo 1010 poroda u godini dana od kad je novi zakon na snazi dakle sve su te žene zatrudnile od 7 mj. 2009. do 02. 2010. ako su se već porodile do sad, a znamo da do 10 mj.2009.  klinike nisu ni radile! Dakle u samo par mjeseci je bilo preko1000 trudnoća???
Dakle on je lijepo ubrojio ako je ta brojka uopće istinita, i one trudnoće od prije zakona i u inozemstvu ili je pak zbrojio i one koje se još nisu do sad porodile?

----------


## cranky

Nda, to sam primjetila kako su polako počeli brkat lončiće, kako im paše. Pa umjesto da kaže trudnoća (iako i u to sumnjam) on kaže poroda  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

